# Accessing linksys RVS4000



## vonbismarck

Hello all.  I just bought a linksys RVS4000 router.  While I was able to access the internet through it (after I followed the setup to the letter) I can not access the router's web-based configuration.  I go to the ip address its says and I do get a log-on message correctly identifying it as the RVS4000 but when I put in the username and password, it does not accept it.  I held the reset button down for the 10 seconds that would induce a factory reset but I still can't access it with the default username and password.

Does anyone have an idea(s) as to what I should do to remedy this?

I appreciate any help that is offered.  Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

Usually the user name is left blank and the password is admin.  However, I looked on cisco website and both the username and password is admin so try it both ways.


----------



## vonbismarck

johnb35 said:


> Usually the user name is left blank and the password is admin.  However, I looked on cisco website and both the username and password is admin so try it both ways.



I tried using admin as just the username, username & password and just password.  None of those work.  I have tried internet explorer and firefox (internet explorer stops working after three attempts saying authorization is required while firefox will let me try indefinitely).  I have tried it with a computer running xp and vista.  I tried resetting, even holding the button down, unplug the router, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds and then let go of the button.  Nothing seems to work.  I just find it strange that it lets me access the internet but not the router itself.

I guess I will probably have to contact linksys/cisco to see what they say.  Nonetheless, thank you for trying to help.


----------



## bkribbs

you are going to 192.168.1.1 right?


----------



## johnb35

I had a client that had a WRT54G2 and no matter what you did, it wouldn't reset back to defaults.  We coudln't access configuration page cause the password was all screwed up and we couldn't get it to reset.  She had to end up returning to linksys for an upgraded model.


----------



## vonbismarck

bkribbs said:


> you are going to 192.168.1.1 right?



Yes, I go to 192.168.1.1.  I get the log-on screen asking for username and password but can't make it past that.



			
				johnb35 said:
			
		

> I had a client that had a WRT54G2 and no matter what you did, it wouldn't reset back to defaults. We coudln't access configuration page cause the password was all screwed up and we couldn't get it to reset. She had to end up returning to linksys for an upgraded model.



That would be nice if I got an upgraded model.  I won't press it or anything like that but it would be nice.  Do you know how is linksys' customer service?


----------



## johnb35

Depends on who you get and if they speak good english.  For the most part they are good though.


----------

